# Mortise & Tenon Jig



## electrovoltz (Jan 14, 2006)

Hello all,

First let me say they just took Bob & Rick off the air here in Arkansas. I wrote a letter to PBS, don't know if it will do any good but they know what I think of that.

Never the less I need plans for their mortise and tenon jig if anyone can help me out. 

Thanks


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

electrovoltz said:


> Hello all,
> 
> First let me say they just took Bob & Rick off the air here in Arkansas. I wrote a letter to PBS, don't know if it will do any good but they know what I think of that.
> 
> ...


i have the plane's from bob and rick if you want a copy i can copy them if you want ?? i bilt the jig and it works great let me know del schisler


----------



## johnpierce (Feb 15, 2006)

*Mortise & Tennon Jig*

I don't want to make it a production, but I am in the process of starting to build one of Bob & Rick's jigs and rather than guess, would also appreciate the plans.

John Pierce


----------



## kgregc (Feb 19, 2006)

I'd like a copy too! What do you need to get one to me? Thanks much.

Greg


----------



## Gilbear (Dec 13, 2005)

Me too if you can - let me know what you need to send them. I do a lot of mortise and tennon work but am always using stops and adjusting depth, etc. Takes way too long.
Thanks in advance.
Gil


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

i have the mortise and tennon jig planes send me a email and i will send them to you by email del schisler

[email protected]


----------



## KENNETH KIDWELL (Sep 23, 2005)

thanks del schilser for the plans it will be a great project to build and use


----------

